# Ugh



## buellski (Jan 28, 2013)

http://news.discovery.com/earth/wea...could-go-either-way-130128.htm#mkcpgn=rssnws1


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 28, 2013)

so basically they have no clue and anything can happen.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

I am not reading anyhting anymore. Depression has all ready set in.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 28, 2013)

Above average as in March 2012? uke:


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2013)

yep totally depressing forecast....Its snowing now so I may do the ole sick day for tomorrow. Ski before the rain comes in...will decide later tonight but Im ready to pull the trigger and head north !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2013)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ Mad River good snow for Mad River Glen $3.50 for Tuesday, next day not looking good.:evil:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2013)

It's a good thing I put absolutely ZERO faith in and have NO respect for man's ability to predict the weather long-term.

If they were correct, right now we'd be having a fantastic ski season (that goes for last year too = LULZ).

So IMO, the fact NOAA is calling for_ "warmer than average temperatures"_ for the northeast probably means we're in for above-average snowfall in February and March.


----------



## abc (Jan 28, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's a good thing I put absolutely ZERO faith in and have NO respect for man's ability to predict the weather long-term.
> 
> If they were correct, right now we'd be having a fantastic ski season (that goes for last year too = LULZ).
> 
> So IMO, the fact NOAA is calling for_ "warmer than average temperatures"_ for the northeast probably means we're in for above-average snowfall in February and March.


Let's face it, as skiers, we don't care about average, we care most about those off-the-mark days when the sky puke! (or the deep freeze of last week? ;-) )

It's not the "average temperature", it's the timing of them that matters. Sleet followed by snow is infinitely preferred than snow followed by freezing rain! 

So as far as I'm concern, I couldn't care less whether NOAA is actually right or wrong on their long term prediction of 'averages'. They can't predict which day it will snow and which day it'll rain. And depends on the timing of each, it can still be a fantastic winter for us (or not)!


----------



## jamcruiseVT (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll go with that!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2013)

abc said:


> So as far as I'm concern, I couldn't care less whether NOAA is actually  right or wrong on their long term prediction of 'averages'. They can't  predict which day it will snow and which day it'll rain. And depends on  the timing of each, it can still be a fantastic winter for us (or  not)!




Good point.   All I know is I'm not remotely throwing in the towel on this season.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 29, 2013)

Despite a couple good weeks in late December, early January.  I think most resorts as we stand right now or will be standing as of Thursday will probably be in worse shape than last year at Feb 1.  Since that December snow, It has barely spit-up, let alone puke snow.  The problem is when the moisture comes nearby (and there hasn't been much) the temps sky rocket and it has been more wet than white.  The resorts can only do so much with the snow when it reaches 45-50 right after snow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2013)

Most New England resorts have had generally speaking a GREAT month of January for snowmaking, and as such have the majority of their snowmaking trails in very goood shape with some solid base depths that baring a mid/late March 70 degree weeklong blast furnace like we had last year should set things up for a good March, April and beyond for those resorts who choose to push for May skiing.

All in all, in my mind atleast we've had a good season to date.  Do I wish that we had some more natural snow? Sure.  But there's plenty of good manmade snow trails out there and sliding down the hill on them vs. just staying at home and complaining about the weather is a much better option for me!  As Warren Miller once so eloquently put it "get out there today and enjoy it, or else you'll just be 1 day older when you do!"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2013)

drjeff said:


> All in all, in my mind atleast we've had a good season to date.



Dr. Jeff is the first glass. My opinion is somewhere between the other two glasses.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

^
That's friggin awesome! I think I'm the third glass. 

It was pouring when I got out of work, I wanted to cry. Is this no longer a snow event in Northern NE? I thought I saw 40° in Maine, near 60° predicted here in the Southern Tier of NY.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2013)

Just came back down from Bretton Woods, still below freezing above the lakes region. Talked to someone at BW that said that they are only 10% better off than they were last season for natural snow....of course this is before the rain tomorrow ! Last season they were down 60% from the previous amazing season....this year down 50% from same amazing season....hope something changes quick !


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Dr. Jeff is the first glass. My opinion is somewhere between the other two glasses.



I am what I am! And just like a bunch of others that are either ski country 2nd home owners or seasonal leasees, reguardless of if its and epic powder day in the trees or a day early in the season right after a flash freeze on a limited base with only 1 white ribbon of death open, we're out there!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 29, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I am what I am! And just like a bunch of others that are either ski country 2nd home owners or seasonal leasees, reguardless of if its and epic powder day in the trees or a day early in the season right after a flash freeze on a limited base with only 1 white ribbon of death open, we're out there!


Of course, you want to get the most value of our what you've spent.

Just like those of us who day trip want to get the most value out of our time and money, which is what makes seasons like last year, and so far this year, so frustrating.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

I lucked out last year, 5 days in the Mad River Valley after two feet, last week of February. Salvaged my otherwise miserable season. I hope lightning, how ironic, strikes twice, leaving next Thursday for NH, and ME.

We are overdue, did it really snow in December, or was it just a dream? I feel half full of piss! Elk was awesome last Sunday, man made heaven, the bumps of it were a lot of fun.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I lucked out last year, 5 days in the Mad River Valley after two feet, last week of February. Salvaged my otherwise miserable season. I hope lightning, how ironic, strikes twice, leaving next Thursday for NH, and ME.
> 
> We are overdue, did it really snow in December, or was it just a dream? I feel half full of piss! Elk was awesome last Sunday, man made heaven, the bumps of it were a lot of fun.



Snow conditions could be bad with the dam rai#. Hope it snows a lot for you. When are you going? Hunter on Friday is having $30 skiers appreciation day so might be more crowded then typical Friday.

PM not working on A zone since last night.

I really am thinking of hitting Mountsnow on Superbowl Sunday, kind of a traditional for me love lack of crowds.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 30, 2013)

Nobody knows what the weather will bring. Go get the snow while you can when it falls!

I ditched work yesterday afternoon to go get the 4-5 inches that fell the night before. Glad I did since I woke up this morning and all the new snow was gone and I'm looking at brown grass.


----------

